# Box Joint Jigs... again...



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*There has been a lot of talk about Box Joints lately…*

Several years ago, I studied Box Joints quite a bit…

I saw Norm make his quick jig for the table saw… and make perfect Box Joints on his 1st try… Amazing!

I saw Lynn's jig demonstrated and really thought that was the best way to go… I almost made that jig!

Then, on *The Router Workshop TV Show,* I saw a different little jig being used… they used it all the time to make their box joints… *one day their jigs were on Sale. Oak Park made them.*.. Called them Spacer fences or something like that. I bought all three of them… 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" jigs.

I just got word that Bob, the older of Bob & Rick, has retired and is phasing out all of the inventory and has stopped making any more. The only jig left is the 1/4" jig… Too bad to see them go… So, if you want one… act fast while you can… when they're gone, it's over.

*Then, I had to test them out... after you adjust it once, you've got it from there on...*

To me, for simple Box Joints, this is the best way to go…
I'm not spinning my wheels researching box joints anymore.

I guess Stumpy didn't like some of my comments about his box joint jig / thread… 
He blocked me! The heat in the kitchen trick… LOL


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

;0)


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Among the 40,000 jocks You would be the last one, I think, anyone would want to block.

I look at the thread and I don't see anything you wrote that warrant a block.

This said rest assured that I will never block you or anyone else as a matter of fact.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Wood magazine did an article on the testing of wood corner joints. It believe the lock miter was better than a half blind dove tail and I was surprised.
I like finger joints and through dovetails for the look of them!!............Jim


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Joe.Yes they are great little jigs for useing on a router table.I have used them for many years.You can make them your self to.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Look's interesting, Joe. Too bad they're shutting it down.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Joe 
Those type of box joint jigs work great after getting it set up, in fact I made several different styles from magazines for and on line examples they all seem to make great box joint jigs after getting them dialed in. I think I made six different styles for varies classes I've taught. I think it's pretty much the nut behind the wheel as to how well they work regardless of which style of jig you use. I think it's interesting how some of the more complicated box joint jigs work but would never put that much time into making a jig unless I had thousands of box joints to make and even then I doubt that all those shop made gears and drives would hold up to that kind of use.
BTW Joe behave yourself or I'll block you LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Jim,*

To get this jig Dialed-in, you drill hole for one end of the jig an medium-tighten it onto your router table top…
Then, you use a spacer bar, etc. to adjust for 1st try, & clamp down the other end,
make just a few cuts & test the fit… loosen the clamp, tap/adjust with hammer, clamp & test cut again, until you get it… usually not taking more than about three tries…

*Once you are SET & it's still clamped tight to table*, drill the Second hole into the table top, insert screw & tighten, and remove the clamp. *That's it Once & for all!* (for all three jigs)

That's what I like most about these jigs.

*You remove the jig… Get it again, mount it, and USE IT… No More fussing around with it!*

*BTW*... When I clearly request certain things at the beginning of a thread *and they are ignored resulting in the thread being trashed*, I do what is required to maintain reasonable order.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's one one of styles I made they work well.
Did I ignore something you requested?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Jim…

"Did I ignore something you requested?"

No Jim, you are behaving yourself… LOL
You, along with most of LJ, are just fine!


----------

